# Should I get a second havanese?



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello all!

How many of you have multiple Havs? Do they ever fight? Is it best to get the opposite sex when getting a second one? 
Boo is almost 7 months old, how old should he be to introduce a new pup? 
He doesn't seem to have seperation aniexty but we do work and he loves other dogs. I don't want him to be lonely ever, but is this a good idea? We had Jack russel terriers in the past and the 2 girls fought like crazy:croc:

Any advice would be great!

Thanks in advance from Boo's mom Honey


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We decided that Scout at 1 1/2 years needed a playmate after our first Havanese Sparky passed away. Little Truffles joined us at 9 weeks old. She was very small so we had to monitor their play closely for the first six months. They are best buddies now and never apart. Although Truffles is smaller she is very assertive and thinks she is the boss  Scout is very sweet and has always been very gentle with her. We had planned on getting another boy, but Scout is pretty happy with his little girlfriend


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I waited till Tim was about two to get my second. Tim was totally house trained and also well trained in other areas such as leash walking and knowing the other basic commands such as stay, sit down etc... Something else I did shortly before bringing Mae home was crate trainig. Timmy and Mae LOVE each other and are best buds. Something I am concerned with is Mae's dependency of needing Tim around. I worked pretty hard trying to do things individually, especially with Tim, so Mae could get used to being alone but she hates it. If you have a well trained dog to bring a puppy home to they will be invaluable. If you bring a puppy home to a dog that still has accidents inside or isn't where you would like them to be in terms of favorable behavior you might be signing up for double trouble. I'm not sure gender means a whole lot, you should be more concerned with personality. Work with your breeder or foster mom regarding personality, I was looking for something specific and couldn't be happier with my decision. Good luck!

Forgot to say added expense. Double cost on food, grooming, heart worm meds, tick/flea control, vet visits and yes toys can be something a lot of people don't consider so please remember that too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would wait until he is 100% housebroken, before getting another pup.My 3 are all 1 year apart because I didn't want the headache of housebreaking two. My guys rarely fight. If there is a fight, it's normally Bella & Scudder or Scudder and Freddie. They hardly ever fight, maybe twice a year? Bella is Alpha dog, at only 6.5 pounds. Fred is the most passive and will not stand up to Bella. Scudder will stand up to her at times, and thats what leads to a fight. They never actually hurt each other. It sounds much worse than it is.

I tend to like boys better than the girls. The girls can be a little bitching and are normally the alpha over boys. If your guy is laid back, a girl is fine. If he likes to be the boss, I would go for a more passive boy.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> We decided that Scout at 1 1/2 years needed a playmate after our first Havanese Sparky passed away. Little Truffles joined us at 9 weeks old. She was very small so we had to monitor their play closely for the first six months. They are best buddies now and never apart. Although Truffles is smaller she is very assertive and thinks she is the boss  Scout is very sweet and has always been very gentle with her. We had planned on getting another boy, but Scout is pretty happy with his little girlfriend


Thank you for the imput. I will have to give thought to how to keep apart when not being watched until the size evens out. Boo isn't very dominant so I am hoping that will help. I just want him to always have a companion when we are not home so I'll have to find a way. Sorry about your little Sparky : (


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> I would wait until he is 100% housebroken, before getting another pup.My 3 are all 1 year apart because I didn't want the headache of housebreaking two. My guys rarely fight. If there is a fight, it's normally Bella & Scudder or Scudder and Freddie. They hardly ever fight, maybe twice a year? Bella is Alpha dog, at only 6.5 pounds. Fred is the most passive and will not stand up to Bella. Scudder will stand up to her at times, and thats what leads to a fight. They never actually hurt each other. It sounds much worse than it is.
> 
> I tend to like boys better than the girls. The girls can be a little bitching and are normally the alpha over boys. If your guy is laid back, a girl is fine. If he likes to be the boss, I would go for a more passive boy.


That is something to consider. Boo seems to be house broken, we have had only one accident in months and it was my fault. He uses a dog door and I had bathed him and had him where he couldn't get to his door and he just went. I told him how very sorry I was..:doh:::hug:
So you didn't have any potty set backs spacing them as you did? Spats are fine as long as there isn't blood shed! I can live with that since they have to live with the occasional fuss between me and the hubby!


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

jabojenny said:


> I waited till Tim was about two to get my second. Tim was totally house trained and also well trained in other areas such as leash walking and knowing the other basic commands such as stay, sit down etc... Something else I did shortly before bringing Mae home was crate trainig. Timmy and Mae LOVE each other and are best buds. Something I am concerned with is Mae's dependency of needing Tim around. I worked pretty hard trying to do things individually, especially with Tim, so Mae could get used to being alone but she hates it. If you have a well trained dog to bring a puppy home to they will be invaluable. If you bring a puppy home to a dog that still has accidents inside or isn't where you would like them to be in terms of favorable behavior you might be signing up for double trouble. I'm not sure gender means a whole lot, you should be more concerned with personality. Work with your breeder or foster mom regarding personality, I was looking for something specific and couldn't be happier with my decision. Good luck!
> 
> Forgot to say added expense. Double cost on food, grooming, heart worm meds, tick/flea control, vet visits and yes toys can be something a lot of people don't consider so please remember that too.[/QUOTE
> 
> You guys are giving me a lot od food for thought and that is good. Boo knows a lot of words and can sit, down, high five, torn around and round, bring it, jump, soccer... Fun stuff, but won't come every time and getting him to stay very long is not happening yet. I also notice when he catches on to a new trick, that's all he wants to do for a few days. Is it possible to keep the traing progressing if a pup comes to soon? Thanks for advising!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Honey B said:


> You guys are giving me a lot of food for thought and that is good. Boo knows a lot of words and can sit, down, high five, torn around and round, bring it, jump, soccer... Fun stuff, but won't come every time and getting him to stay very long is not happening yet. I also notice when he catches on to a new trick, that's all he wants to do for a few days. Is it possible to keep the traing progressing if a pup comes to soon? Thanks for advising!!


I've kind of gone in the opposite direction, because training is very, VERY important to me, not only competitively, but in terms of the manners and behaviors I expect in a house dog. Fo that reason, when we get our second, Kodi will be close to 6 years old. That also gives us an advantage on the other end&#8230; we won't end up with two very geriatric dogs at the same time. It can be unfair to bring a puppy into a house with a very elderly dog.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone have an only child and think they are just as happy without a companion? Or does everyone feel it enriched their havs life getting a companion?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sparky was an only pup until he was 13 years old. I think he was very happy getting all the attention. Then we got Scout. I remember Sparky not being too happy sometimes sharing the attention. I think they can be perfectly happy being the only child. I must say having to two is lots of fun and they also entertain themselves.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Honey B said:


> Does anyone have an only child and think they are just as happy without a companion? Or does everyone feel it enriched their havs life getting a companion?


Kodi is currently an "only child", and I am NOT considering getting another dog for him&#8230; I want another dog to train with. I am sure he will enjoy playing with another dog, because he shows definite signs of enjoyment when he plays with other friends' Havanese. But I also don't think at all that he is lonely, or pines for another dog to be with now. We have a great relationship, and I spend a LOT of time with him&#8230; not just "being" with him, but also actively training with him.

I would never, ever suggest that someone get another dog just as a companion for one they already have. If the FAMILY wants, can afford and can give the necessary time to a second (or third or&#8230then by all means. Do it for your family, but not (specifically) for the dog.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Your 2 post give me much to think about. We are dog lovers and can afford a second, but cannot aford for me to quit my job. I get up early with him and spend each evening playing, training, and walking, and he sleeps with us. He has the kitchen and dog door to a large back yard and toys inside and outside. Still we sense he is lonely. I took him to dog day care for the first 5 months and he loves playing with other dogs. We stopped because he was getting too many tummy upsets and was so tired, he had no energy to train. Also, it was very expensive and a second dog would save money compared to day care. I just want to be sure its the best thing to do. I don't want working mom quit to clould my judgment, so thanks for all posts!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

There were no set backs in housebreaking. In fact, my 3rd Hav was so easy to housebreak because he watched the other two! He did the dog door on his own with 30 minutes of being in my house and only 9 weeks old. 

Having multiple Hav's is great. I think they really do enjoy each other. The cost can be a killer. I do my own grooming because the last person I priced out was 90.00 per dog! I don't have human kids, so I it makes it easier to afford 3


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have two girls and they really love each other. I'm gone over 9 hours a day and they do keep each other company. When I bought them I wasn't working more than 4 to five hours a day. I would really feel bad about leaving for so long if they didn't have each other. The grooming and accidents in the home are my only problems. Oh and my couch has a big hole from when the ball got stuck while I was at work.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy is a happy little 'only child' dog. Just my 2 cents.


----------

